# *Solved by erocker* Microsoft KB3156016 in Windows 7??? Anybody.



## jsfitz54 (May 10, 2016)

Like the title says, no info offered from Microsoft when you select MORE INFORMATION.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2016)

There is zero information anywhere on it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 10, 2016)

Id not install it, if i couldnt figure out what it was.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2016)

Found it. It resolves security for remote code execution in Direct 3D. https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/MS16-055


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2016)

I have had this with more updates before and even today with KB3153731, no information YET available so I did not yet install it and left it open, wait a few days and there should be info about it.


----------



## Easo (May 10, 2016)

Just be a bit patient and wait for KB article to come up.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 10, 2016)

i got some funky "Wireless router " update for one of my Win 7 machines the other day skipped that MoFo real quick. its likely fine, but i avoid updates for stuff i dont even use, skype, wireless router, etc..


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2016)

Typical of Microsoft put out an update with no information
in the hope that people will blindly install it
Lucky for us information was scryed for and we found out what its for


erocker said:


> Found it. It resolves security for remote code execution in Direct 3D. https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/MS16-055



Microsoft SHOULD PUT OUT INFO ON THESE UPDATES BEFORE THEY ARE AVAILABLE
that way people will install them as needed as they become AVAILABLE and not Hide the information


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Typical of Microsoft put out an update with no information
> in the hope that people will blindly install it
> Lucky for us information was scryed for and we found out what its for
> 
> ...


Multiple departments within a company don't always work in sync. I'm sure it will be up soon. Either way, it's safe to install.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2016)

erocker said:


> Multiple departments within a company don't always work in sync. I'm sure it will be up soon. Either way, it's safe to install.


With Microsofts recent performance with update's   it hardly inspires TRUST


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2016)

Well you cant really trust them... They're pretty much the only option.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2016)

Wait for it>>>>>>>>>>>


erocker said:


> Well you cant really trust them... They're pretty much the only option.


Here come the linux Fanbois with their Blunt Spoons Ready to Circumcise you

But your Right they are almost the only effective game in town
ITS Just a SHAME that their Recent Behaviour over WIN 10 Has   Ruined 30 Years of Almost trust in the Company


----------



## R-T-B (May 10, 2016)

> ITS Just a SHAME that their Recent Behaviour over WIN 10 Has  Ruined 30 Years of Almost trust in the Company



You mean the same company that brute forced much larger IBM off the market on it's own hardware by playing dirty with PC bundle contracts?

This isn't a new microsoft, they were just hibernating until people forgot about how they murdered IBM's attempt at a desktop (OS/2).


----------

